# looking for Vortex Optics



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

In the market for vortex optics and wanted to put a feeler out to see if anyone was wanting to sell some used (preferably lightly used) vortex rifle scopes, binos and spotting scope... Looking for all three in up to and including the Viper model in any of them(I don't have the $ for the models above the vipers). 

Let me know! Thanks


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a good friend that has a Vortex spotting scope that I believe he was looking to sell. He broke the last one he had, sent it in and got a brand new one and hasn't even taken it out of the box.. I'll ask him what he wants for it and get back to ya.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

My brother has a Vortex Viper 6.5-20X44mm Riflescope with the BDC reticle on KSL. It says $400 but I bet he is willing to sell it for $350.

Here is the link: http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32985486&cat=&lpid=&search=6.5-20&ad_cid=3


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

HeberHunter said:


> My brother has a Vortex Viper 6.5-20X44mm Riflescope with the BDC reticle on KSL. It says $400 but I bet he is willing to sell it for $350.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32985486&cat=&lpid=&search=6.5-20&ad_cid=3


Thanks but im looking for either 3-12x42 or a 4-16x42 rifle scope because I shot elk at very close distances and deer at very far distances


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Which model of scope are you after? I can text the guy I referred you to.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Kents Market in Tremonton, they will almost always beat anyone's price on Vortex.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Huge29 said:


> Which model of scope are you after? I can text the guy I referred you to.


Thanks for getting me his contact info! I talked to him but after shipping to southern utah, his prices weren't much different than buying from sportsman. But again, I really appreciate you trying to hook me up!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dodge360 said:


> Thanks for getting me his contact info! I talked to him but after shipping to southern utah, his prices weren't much different than buying from sportsman. But again, I really appreciate you trying to hook me up!


Dodge, you are located in Southern Utah?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> Dodge360 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for getting me his contact info! I talked to him but after shipping to southern utah, his prices weren't much different than buying from sportsman. But again, I really appreciate you trying to hook me up!
> ...


Yes, why do you ask?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> Thanks for getting me his contact info! I talked to him but after shipping to southern utah, his prices weren't much different than buying from sportsman. But again, I really appreciate you trying to hook me up!


I can see that, if it is standard grade stuff there isnt mark up on it, but I just had him get me a PST for about $150 less than retail :mrgreen:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dodge360 said:


> Yes, why do you ask?


Because I can get vortex really cheap. However, may not be a large benefit with shipping.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> Dodge360 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, why do you ask?
> ...


PM me and maybe we can figure something out


----------



## StripBucks (Jan 23, 2015)

Sent you a pm, I also have great prices with free shipping.


----------

